# Stock Aqua drying towel



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Are you getting Autofinesse new drying towel
Cheers steve


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Steve, 

Yes we will be were just waiting on Auto Finesse to restock. We have them on back order.

As soon as we have them they will be up on the site.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy days will be in then and a auto finesse sample pack would be ace


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Just to let you guys know we have the towels back in stock. :thumb:

Regards, 

John


----------

